# Buddy just bought a Genesis 29er



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

...........................

Despite my best efforts he bought one of these bikes. I am going to at least torque the bolts correctly. It amazes me how poorly it is assembled...some kid is going to get hurt because of poor assembly.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jul 27, 2012)

You should slap him for buying one of those abominations.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

You shouldve bought him a used 26" Mongoose XR-whatever off of CL as a gift. Maybe let him learn what a mistake he made on his own.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jul 27, 2012)

Come to think of it you should also slap yourself for letting him buy the damn thing. 

Friends don't let friends buy Wal-Mart bikes. If I was his friend I would have knocked him out, taken his receipt, and gone back to Wal Mart to return the bike. Then with the money I would have gone to the LBS and bought him a decent entry level bike.

If no decent entry level bike was available I would have put in a few hundred bucks more from my pocket to get him a bad ass bike and then I would go back to his house and knock him out again and take the money he owed me for the bike.

That's how much of a good person and friend I am. I want my buddies to be riding sick bikes.

Peace and love biches!


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

He used to have a mongoose and thought it would be fine... I'm going to make sure he breaks the genesis tomorrow.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> ...........................
> 
> Despite my best efforts he bought one of these piles of junk. I am going to at least torque the bolts correctly. It amazes me how poorly it is assembled...some kid is going to get hurt because of poor assembly.


I bought one of those. Took it back the next day. The front rim was out of true. I guess that was okay, as it had disc brakes. That's a joke, son. I took it back because I looked at it at home long enough to really check it out.

Look on the bright side. If you show your buddy how to check the lubrication and adjustments and fasteners, you will be doing him a favor. If he actually rides this off pavement much, he will learn something from that as well. He might ride it enough to break it.


----------



## Top_Cat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hell...might as well ride it for a while until something breaks then take it back. Walmarts around here give you 90 days for a full refund with no questions asked. I've heard some stores limit it to 7 days on bikes, so ask. Something is going to break, and if it's the non-replaceable rear derailleur hanger you're out of luck.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

We will be doing ten miles of technical single track tomorrow. He managed to do it on my brothers old trek a few days ago. Afterwards he was looking at buying a GT avalanche X from nashbar. Idk what happened...


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Sickmak90 said:


> We will be doing ten miles of technical single track tomorrow. He managed to do it on my brothers old trek a few days ago. Afterwards he was looking at buying a GT avalanche X from nashbar. *Idk what happened*...


Is he married? lol


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Actually he isn't lol. I caught hell when I bought my Rush lol. She's really mad now that I want a road bike. 

This guy makes good money and never had anything to show for it.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

I know a guy like that. Pulls in 70-80K a year, lives in an apartment, and is always broke. He has a sweet Custom Harley though lol.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> We will be doing ten miles of technical single track tomorrow. He managed to do it on my brothers old trek a few days ago. Afterwards he was looking at buying a GT avalanche X from nashbar. Idk what happened...


for what its worth, I love my new Avalanche 3.0


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

My ear is still ringing...I was airing up the front tire and the tube blew.


----------



## maxpower220 (Jul 27, 2012)

I purchased a Genesis 26 FS as a first bike. It was an OK bike for riding in the neighborhood. I took it to some trails and the front "suspension" was topping out and bottoming out. It was terrible. The rear wasn't that bad. While riding back to the truck, I broke the left pedal. Just normal pace on a paved road, it snapped. I took it back to Walmart and got a refund. I did like the geometry, I don't know if the frame would hold up.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

The genesis survived today! The fork bottoms out constantly, but other than that it survived a pretty rough trail. 

He actually rides it pretty well. He was riding over rocks I couldn't do the first few times. I'm just waiting for him to taco a wheel.


----------



## Top_Cat (Mar 14, 2012)

Have fun. Just don't lose the receipt.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

doesn't that bike say not for offroad use? lol.. my step bro bought a walmart bike. i told him i'd find him one on cl but he wasn't having it apparently... broke it after 3 rides. totally destroyed the bike. we ended up leaving it in the woods, i thought maybe someone might break something and need to snag a part off of it lol


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> doesn't that bike say not for offroad use? lol.. my step bro bought a walmart bike. i told him i'd find him one on cl but he wasn't having it apparently... broke it after 3 rides. totally destroyed the bike. we ended up leaving it in the woods, i thought maybe someone might break something and need to snag a part off of it lol


You seriously just left it in the woods? That doesn't really set a very good example for the rest of us responsible mountain bikers and trail users. This is a great example as to why many of our parks and trail systems are always being shut down. Because irresponsible people leave there trash behind destroying our eco systems ruining it for the rest of us. Unless your going to mountain bike and use trails responsibly then perhaps you shouldn't use them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

omg.. i left it at the trailhead. calm down, your elitism is dripping all over everyone else. it was gone a few days later, i'm sure somebody took it home and put it to some use. perhaps i belong to my local mountain bike association, the only one in long island. perhaps i participate in trail cleanups and building. perhaps i've even lobbied for trails to be opened/expanded. perhaps you should probably not assume anything and write an entire paragraph about that assumption. perhaps... yes, perhaps, you are wrong. perhaps that bike went to somebody who needed it, or got stripped for tubes/tires/cables/etc and recycled. perhaps we'll just never know. but, just know this. it did not prevent that trail from expanding to double its size the next year.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I whole heartedly expected the genesis to break. The fork is an abomination and the brakes are terrible.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Elitism? Not even close as I am far from an elitist. Perhaps it was shear lazyness. Regardless of what you have done in the past or what you will do in the future it does not set a good example. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I rode a Schwinn POS Walmart bike for a year on some pretty gnarly single track before ever breaking anything...and it was really not a bike-killing deal, I just moved on.

I enjoyed it, it got me interested enough to know I really wanted better and would use it, so I don't regret it.

Maybe your friend will feel the same way.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks a lot like the Jeep Comanche from Sam's Club

Genesis...










Jeep


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Never buy a bicycle where you buy laundry soap.

There is one somewhat upside to buying at wally world- When the parts begin to fail, return the bike for the same bike- which they will do if he keeps the receipt. Keep returning broken bikes until he saves enough coin for a real name brand bicycle. Had a buddy that bought a Schwinn and the BB would go out after 50 or so miles, he would just bring the bike back, and get another one at no extra charge. He went thru a good 6 bikes before he found a bike on CL for a little more than what he paid for the junk wally world bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

these bikes are seriously dangerous... lol


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

The seat post may be 12" long total. He needs at least three times the length the stock seat post gives him.


----------

